# Merino Unterwäsche bei ALDI



## Donnerknall81 (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass es ab Donnerstag bei Aldi Merino Unterwäsche gibt für 17,99.
Hat es das schonmal gegeben und hat das dann schonmal jemand gekauft?

Allerdings habe ich gerade noch eine Email an Aldi geschrieben bzgl. Mulesing. Bin mal gespannt was sie Antworten.

Gruß


----------



## scylla (13. Dezember 2009)

Cool! Danke für den Tipp!
Da lege ich doch gleich meine Aldi-Sportkleidungs-Antipathie ab... muss ich ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (13. Dezember 2009)

Danke auch von mir,
das muss man sich mal anschauen, obwohl ich denke das sie nicht ansatzweise so gut sein können wie die von Icebreaker und co. aber das wird sich zeigen...


----------



## ilex (13. Dezember 2009)

Ginsterbusch1 schrieb:


> Danke auch von mir,
> das muss man sich mal anschauen,


Mulesing?


----------



## Donnerknall81 (13. Dezember 2009)

http://www.peta.de/web/mulesing.572.html

eklige Sache und in Deutschland verboten...


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (13. Dezember 2009)

Donnerknall81 schrieb:


> http://www.peta.de/web/mulesing.572.html
> 
> eklige Sache und in Deutschland verboten...



Wow sehr eindrucksvolle und erschreckende Seite, gibt einem das Gefühl das man wie immer verarscht wird. Also wird doch nichts mit den Billig Merino Sachen, sowas kann man ja nicht unterstützen oO.

Ben


----------



## Goldemar (13. Dezember 2009)

Ginsterbusch1 schrieb:


> Wow sehr eindrucksvolle und erschreckende Seite, gibt einem das Gefühl das man wie immer verarscht wird. Also wird doch nichts mit den Billig Merino Sachen, sowas kann man ja nicht unterstützen oO.
> 
> Ben


----------



## scylla (13. Dezember 2009)

ziemlich erschreckend! was kann man eigentlich überhaupt noch guten gewissens kaufen


----------



## mamba64 (15. Dezember 2009)

was es alles gibt - total krank, ich könnte kotzen!
Wolle is für mich erstmal tabu...


----------



## tinnes (15. Dezember 2009)

Hab die mal gehabt, im Vergleich zu Assos/Falke/Craft etc. taugen die kein Stück, man stinkt nach eine Stunde wie ein Otter und ist nassgeschwitzt!

Lieber einmal Kohle vernünftig ausgeben und gut is.


----------



## Uphillerer (15. Dezember 2009)

Ist doch immer das Gleiche, bei dem Aldi-Mist. Ohne nachhaltiges Wirtschaften wird immens viel zerstört, nur damit der Massenkonusm noch billiger wird. Und Qualität, die extrem günstig ist, kann es nicht geben. Ist der gleiche Mist, wie bei manchen "hoch gelobten" Aldi-Weinmarken, die woanders das 5-fache kosten. Verschnittener Mist ist das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PaulG (15. Dezember 2009)

Beeindruckend...
Was ich in einigen Minuten herausfinden konnte:
Mulesing sollte ab 31-10-2010 auch in Australien verboten sein (wie in 2004 übereingekommen) aber vor einige Monaten hat die Australian Wool Industry diese Deadline verlassen... Scheinbar werden nur Merinoschafen mulesed. Nur bei Merinowolleprodukten sollten wir uns deshalb die Frage stellen: mit oder ohne Mulesing produziert?  Ich befürchte dass Uphillerer in diesem Fall warscheinlich recht hat.
Mulesing ist in Neuseeland schon langer verboten jedenfalls. Icebreaker ist sicher 'Mulesing frei'. 
http://www.icebreaker.com/site/philosophy/#/sustainability/animalwelfare/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mulesing


----------



## Donnerknall81 (15. Dezember 2009)

Das gleiche trifft auf Ortovox zu, die sind auch "sauber".

Von Aldi habe ich noch keine Antwort auf meine Anfrage bekommen.

Habe auch den Crane Vertrieb Royalbeach angeschrieben, die stellen aber nach eigener Aussage aber nur Fitnessgeräte für Aldi her. Die Wäsche kommt von einem anderen Hersteller.

Würde mich nicht wundern wenn Aldi erst nächste Woche antwortet


----------



## scylla (15. Dezember 2009)

sagt doch schon alles. also für mich sind die teile gestorben.
da schau ich doch lieber mal noch genauer nach, wie das bei den icebreaker sachen aussieht, und geb dann eben eventuell mehr kohle aus. allen mist muss man ja nicht unterstützen, nur um ein paar euro zu sparen!


----------



## Furian (15. Dezember 2009)

Habe soeben auch ALDI angeschrieben. Bisschen öffentlicher Druck kann bei einem Multimilliardär nicht schaden.


----------



## fatboy (15. Dezember 2009)

Furian schrieb:


> Habe soeben auch ALDI angeschrieben. Bisschen öffentlicher Druck kann *bei einem *Multimilliardär nicht schaden.



Bei zweien (falls die noch leben...).


----------



## gewitterBiker (15. Dezember 2009)

Wahnsinn, danke für den Hinweis mit dem Mulesing. Ich werde mich auch zurückhalten bis das nicht zweifelfsfrei geklärt ist. Bei sowas würde es sich doch lohnen die Presse einzuschalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerknall81 (15. Dezember 2009)

Freut mich das solche Reaktionen kommen!

Wenn ich hier ins Forum schaue sieht das anders aus http://www.outdoorseiten.net/forum/showthread.php?t=38453

Das coole ist, dass wenn man bei Google "Aldi Merino" eingibt gleich als erster Treffer dieser Thread hier erscheint . Oder ist das nur bei mir so?

Auf jeden Fall wärs cool wenn möglichst viele Aldi anschreiben.


----------



## corfrimor (15. Dezember 2009)

@donnerknall81

Danke für den Link! Kannte ich noch gar nicht. Ein weiteres Highlight menschlicher Tierliebe.

Allerdings sollte man bei Aldi nicht nur keine Merino-Wollprodukte, sondern überhaupt keine Klamotten kaufen (wegen mir auch sonst nichts). Zumindest, wenn man nicht nur gegen Tier-, sondern auch gegen Menschenquälerei ist.

Bei Aldi ist ja bekannt und hinreichend belegt, daß die Arbeitsbedingungen in den fernöstlichen Zulieferbetrieben, v.a. in China, katastrophal sind (bis zu 70 Wochenarbeitsstunden bei Hungerlöhnen). Von irgendwas müssen die billigen Preise ja kommen. Ich fürchte natürlich, daß sich das bei anderen (Billig-)Anbietern nicht viel anders verhält.

Viele Grüße

corfrimor

P.S.: Hab' nochmal nachgelesen. Bis zu 91 Wochenarbeitsstunden ...


----------



## markus.2407 (15. Dezember 2009)

Donnerknall81 schrieb:


> Freut mich das solche Reaktionen kommen!
> 
> Das coole ist, dass wenn man bei Google "Aldi Merino" eingibt gleich als erster Treffer dieser Thread hier erscheint . Oder ist das nur bei mir so?
> 
> Auf jeden Fall wärs cool wenn möglichst viele Aldi anschreiben.



ich habe Yahoo als Sucher bei mir eingerichtet, da kommen haufenweise Ergebnisse...ist schon Europaweit im November von ALDI angeboten worden. 
Das Bild ist "schocking", frag mich, was die Ihren Kindern als Zu-Bett-Geschichte erzählen.


----------



## Donnerknall81 (15. Dezember 2009)

@corfrimor

Da kannst du prinzipiell Recht haben. Wo Discountpreise sind muss irgendwas auf der Strecke bleiben, entweder wird am Material gespart oder an denjenigen die es verarbeiten.
Wenn man sich jetzt zum Beispiel Ortovox Merino Sachen anschaut, hat man zwar die Garantie, dass die Wolle sauber hergestellt ist. Die Klamotten werden aber in Fiji hergestellt. Ob es dabei den Arbeitern besser geht wie in China?

Das mit dem Mulesing ist auch nur ein Beispiel von vielen. Ich denke fast alles was wir so konsumieren wird nicht "sauber" hergestellt, da braucht man sich gar keine Illusion machen.

Will noch dazu sagen, dass ich Aldi prinzipiell nicht schlecht machen will. Die schneiden in vielen Kategorien gut ab, vor allem bei Lebensmittel, zumindest was die Qualität betrifft. Wie die Preise zustande kommen steht wieder auf einem anderen Blatt


----------



## sharky (15. Dezember 2009)

das was die mit den schafen machen, ist ein grund mehr, das zeug nicht zu kaufen. aber selbst wenn die viecher im happy-sheep-land aufwachsen und friedlich entschlummern würden, würde ich mir die klamotten von aldi (oder lidl und anderen discountern) nicht mehr zulegen

wo die funktion bei der sogenannten funktionsunterwäsche / bekleidung sein soll, ist mir ein rätsel. das einzige, was funktioniert, ist eine penetrante schweißwolke, die man nach kürzester zeit in den klamotten hinter sich her zieht. hatte als studi mal ein paar sätze von dem zeug gekauft und bin heut mit der hälfte an vernünftigen markenklamotten deutlich besser dran als mit massenweise billigsche...e


----------



## theworldburns (15. Dezember 2009)

das muss ja echt nicht sein. 
nein, da fahr ich lieber weiterhin einige löffelchen erdöl als unterwäsche.


----------



## sharky (15. Dezember 2009)

abgesehen vom gestank, den man da verbreitet, saugt sich das zeug auch gern mit schweiss voll und lässt den wind ziemlich durch. alles, was man eigentlich nicht haben will von winterfunktionswäsche. da lob ich mir dann z.B. die brynje unterwäsche oder gore klamotten. kosten zwar unsäglich viel, aber verrichten ihre arbeit perfekt


----------



## Otti (17. Dezember 2009)

Super thread!


----------



## Machiavelli (17. Dezember 2009)

Also dass Billiganbieter = Kinder- und Tierquäler,  halte ich ja mal für ein Gerücht. Und PETA als seriöse Quelle anzuführen etwas grenzwertig.

Was die restlichen Aldi Klamotten angeht, kann ich nur sagen, dass die Qualität für den Preis absolut ok ist. Manche Sachen taugen besser, manche schlechter. 

Bis auf Schuhe und den Lycras unter meinen Shorts bin ich komplett in Aldi-Zeug unterwegs und kann mich nicht wirklich beklagen. Da investiere ich das gesparte Geld doch lieber in vernünftige Biketeile.

Wenn ich mir überlegen, dass es Jacken in der Preisklasse von guten Federgabeln gibt, dann frage ich mich wirklich was der Unsinn soll. Der hedonistische Mehrwert durch so eine Jacke, Assos-Hose usw. ist doch nicht ansatzweise so hoch, wie der durch vernünftige Biketeile.


----------



## corfrimor (17. Dezember 2009)

Machiavelli schrieb:


> Also dass Billiganbieter = Kinder- und Tierquäler,  halte ich ja mal für ein Gerücht.



Daß Billiganbieter per se Kinderquäler sind, hat hier auch noch niemand geschrieben (wobei ich Kinderarbeit in so manchem Zulieferbetrieb keineswegs für unwahrscheinlich halte). 

Aber daß in Zulieferbetrieben von Billiganbietern regelmäßig katastrophale Arbeitsbedingungen herrschen, die mit den Menschenrechten und schon gar nicht mit modernen arbeitsrechtlichen Vorstellungen kompatibel sind, ist wissenschaftlich seriös belegt und kein Gerücht.

Ein Beispiel für eine jüngere Studie (2008) findest du hier: 

http://www.suedwind-institut.de/0dt_sw-start-fs.htm

Warum PETA nicht ernstzunehmen sein soll, weiß ich übrigens nicht.

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marathon2004 (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte ja auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt, die Funktionswäsche von Aldi zu probieren (auch wenn ich mit den Aldi-Klamotten, die ich bisher gekauft habe, total unglücklich bin, jetzt fahre ich Assos, Gore, 2XU und konsorten).

Aber nach dem Bericht, niemals. Danke für die Aufklärung.

Und, dies in Frage zu stellen, kann doch letztlich nur der verzweifelte Versuch sein, sein Kosumverhalten zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## Schugger (18. Dezember 2009)

So wie es aussieht weiß bisher aber noch niemand, ob Aldi-Merinowolle tastsächlich durch das Mulesing hergestellt wird. Bisher alles nur Gerüchte, oder hat jemand eine Antwort von Aldi erhalten ? Wenn die Tiere so geqüält werden ist es aber natürlich, unabhängig davon, sehr schlimm.


----------



## scylla (18. Dezember 2009)

Auf meine Anfrage kam nur der Verweis auf die Lieferanten, die das wissen würden. Also entweder haben die von Aldi sich noch nie Gedanken darüber gemacht, oder wissen etwas, das sie nicht zugeben wollen.
Also für mich bedeutet das, dass die Chancen, dass die Wolle tatsächlich aus "Tierquälerei"-Haltung stammt sehr groß ist. Das Verfahren wird ja wohl angewendet, um die Tierzucht billiger zu machen, und der Preis ist ja entscheidend bei Aldi...
Das heißt jetzt nicht, dass ich günstig = schlecht setze. Ich kaufe auch gerne bei Aldi. Aber irgendwo sind die Grenzen der Geiz-ist-Geil Mentalität dann doch erreicht.


----------



## schlaffe wade (18. Dezember 2009)

Schugger schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht weiß bisher aber noch niemand, ob Aldi-Merinowolle tastsächlich durch das Mulesing hergestellt wird. Bisher alles nur Gerüchte, oder hat jemand eine Antwort von Aldi erhalten ? Wenn die Tiere so geqüält werden ist es aber natürlich, unabhängig davon, sehr schlimm.



da braucht dir aldi keine antwort geben. bei einem vk preis von 17,xx euro hier in d... nimm mal einen taschenrechner und kalkuliere deiner einschätzung nach bis zum wareneinstandspreis zurück. dann weißt du, was der (vermutlich chinesische) hersteller dem schäfer für die wolle zahlt.
da sich icebreaker, smartwool und konsorten entschieden haben, höhere rohstoffpreise zu bezahlen, damit eben auch mulesing nicht angewendet wird, kann bei eben 17,99 diese wolle gar nicht bezahlt werden. 



> Also dass Billiganbieter = Kinder- und Tierquäler, halte ich ja mal für ein Gerücht. Und PETA als seriöse Quelle anzuführen etwas grenzwertig.


bisschen sehr einfach hingedreht. von kinderquälern hat hier niemand geschrieben. daß die billiganbieter aber fast ausnahmslos ihre preise durch extreme kostenabwälzung auf die vorstufen und lieferanten erzielen ist nun wirklich kein geheimnis. und dein verweis in bezug auf peta ist in diesem zusammenhang ein bumerang. lies dir mal die geschichte, gerade der neuseeländischen wollproduzenten, der letzten jahre durch. gerade durch peta ist erst ein ruck ausgelöst worden. btw. führt die australische vereinigung (noch ist mulesing in australien erlaubt) der wollproduzenten seit jahren einen juristischen kampf an allen ecken und enden gegen peta.
und wie corfrimor bereits verlinkt hat: nimm dir mal einen abend und lies dich durch die berichte über die arbeitsbedingungen in asiatischen (vornehmlich chinesischen) fabriken durch. dann können wir gerne weiter diskutieren.


> Wenn ich mir überlegen, dass es Jacken in der Preisklasse von guten Federgabeln gibt, dann frage ich mich wirklich was der Unsinn soll. Der hedonistische Mehrwert durch so eine Jacke, Assos-Hose usw. ist doch nicht ansatzweise so hoch, wie der durch vernünftige Biketeile.


darf die gegenfrage gestellt werden: hat auch ein assoskäufer das recht, teure federgabeln per se als unsinn zu bezeichnen oder sprichst du ihm dieses recht auch gleich ab ?
um bei deinem beispiel zu bleiben: kauf dir eine unterhose von x-bionic. kostet von mir aus 80,- euro. die entwickeln komplett selbst und der rohstoff, bis runter zur einzelnen faser, kommt aus europa.
kauf dir eine ähnliche unterhose von (hersteller darf jeder selbst einfügen), kostet 60,-, wird nicht selbst entwickelt, keine rohstoffe aus europa, keine arbeitsleistung (außer der logistik) in europa, einfacher zukauf. welcher preis ist deiner meinung nach eher gerechtfertigt ?


----------



## laleso (18. Dezember 2009)

Weil hier schon ein paar mal "Gore" genannt wurde:

Ich drehe gerade mal das Etikett meiner 180 Euro Gore-Jacke um, und was steht drauf?

Made in China!! 

Wo ist der Unterschied zu den Aldi-Klamotten? 
Glaubt jemand, dass die Markenware nicht von Kindern, unter miserabelen Arbeitsbedinungen zusammengenäht wird?
Ich möchte gar nicht wissen, wie hoch deren Einkaufspreis ist...


----------



## flyingcruiser (18. Dezember 2009)

ganz einfach: china ist nicht gleich china. denn sonst müsste ja auch deine 180euro-jacke die gleichen eigenschaften haben wie eine 14,99euro-aldi-jacke.


----------



## blackplanet (19. Dezember 2009)

hallo,

ich habe alle funktions-(langarm)-shirts von penny, bin sehr zufrieden mit der wärmespeicherung und der feuchtigkeitsableitung. kein unterschied zur teuren, die ich mal hatte.

wahrscheinlich ist die schadstoffbelastung höher, hab ich mir beim kauf keinen kopf drum gemacht.

jacke hab ich ne gore, die ist spitze. die discounter sollen aber nachgezogen haben in sachen qualität. 

kann denn so naturwolle mit dem chemischen gedöns mithalten? kann ich mir schwer vorstellen. 

lg
blackplanet


----------



## Matze. (19. Dezember 2009)

> Was die restlichen Aldi Klamotten angeht, kann ich nur sagen, dass die Qualität für den Preis absolut ok ist. Manche Sachen taugen besser, manche schlechter.



Sehe ich auch so, die Langarm Trikots waren volliger Müll für mich, die Synthetikunterwäsche und die langen Bikehosen finde ich dagegen top.
Das Lauftrikot und die Laufhose ist okay, die Laufjacke dagegen nur bescheiden, usw.
Die Sachen die mir zusagen ziehe ich schon jahrelang für die tägliche Arbeitsstrecke an.
Man muß sich die Sachen halt rauspicken und im Laden probieren, oder wieder zurückgeben, was gar kein Problem ist.
Wo ich den Materialunterschied deutlich spüre ist bei den regendichten Sachen oder bei Softshell.


----------



## argh (19. Dezember 2009)

Interessanter Thread, weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZX10R (19. Dezember 2009)

das zum teil die bekleidung vom gleichen lieferanten ist ,darauf kommt von euch keiner  mal ein beweis ich habe eine jacke von boss 570,- geh zu http://www.nic-menswear.com/nic_de/index.htm meine jacke nur das nicht boss drin steht 230,-  noch eins , habe funktionswäsche von held http://www.held-biker-fashion.de/index.php?id=9978&lg=d&lg=d hose+shirt 90,- bei stadlers hausmarke http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...rtby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert= beides zur zeit 35,- und so ist es auch zum teil mit aldi oder wer auch immer, hersteller bieten ihre sachen mit anderen namen an , nicht jeder gibt 40,- für ein shirt aus. wenn du genau aufpaßt, kannst du was auch immer billiger kaufen wenn dir der name egal ist der drauf steht !


----------



## Donnerknall81 (24. Dezember 2009)

Moin,
habe gestern von Aldi ein Antwort erhalten die ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten möchte:

_"...,
vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.

Gerne teilen wir Ihnen mit, dass unser Lieferant uns bestätigt, dass die für das von Ihnen genannte Produkt verwendete Wolle ohne die so genannte Mulesing-Methode hergestellt wurde. Wir hoffen, Ihnen mit dieser Information weitergeholfen zu haben und wünschen Ihnen frohe Festtage.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen"_ 

So, wünsch euch alle ein frohes Fest!


----------



## Bergradlerin (24. Dezember 2009)

laleso schrieb:


> Wo ist der Unterschied zu den Aldi-Klamotten?



Marketingaufwendungen. Eine etwas bessere Qualität (Made in China ist eben doch nicht Made in China!). Diverse Zwischenhändler und deren jeweilige Marge. Fachhandel statt Discounter. Und und und.


----------



## Bergradlerin (24. Dezember 2009)

ZX10R schrieb:


> ich habe eine jacke von boss 570,- geh zu http://www.nic-menswear.com/nic_de/index.htm meine jacke nur das nicht boss drin steht 230,-



Der "wirkliche" Produzent ist eben nicht Boss, sondern ein Auftragsschneider. Und der - ob er vertraglich darf oder nicht - wirft dieselbe Schnittvorlage eben auch für sich selbst unter die Maschine...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. Dezember 2009)

Matze. schrieb:


> Wo ich den Materialunterschied deutlich spüre ist bei den regendichten Sachen oder bei Softshell.



Grad bei den regendichten Sachen habe ich sehr gute Erfahrugen gemacht. Nachdem mir heuer meine Odlo-Jacke geklaut wurde, bin ich mit der Aldi-Jacke auf Alpencross gewesen. Fazit: Super dicht, auch bei starkem Regen. Gut, sie ist nicht super atmungsaktiv, aber das sind die meisten anderen im mittleren Preissegment auch nicht und die Aldi-Jacke ist sehr leicht, wenn auch nicht vom Packmaß her optimal, passt aber trotzdem locker in mein Rucksack. Also ich kann die Jacke nur empfehlen!


----------



## PaulG (24. Dezember 2009)

Donnerknall81 schrieb:


> Moin,
> habe gestern von Aldi ein Antwort erhalten die ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten möchte:
> 
> _"...,
> ...




Gut dass du geschrieben hast.

Schöne Weihnachten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (25. Dezember 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Grad bei den regendichten Sachen habe ich sehr gute Erfahrugen gemacht. Nachdem mir heuer meine Odlo-Jacke geklaut wurde, bin ich mit der Aldi-Jacke auf Alpencross gewesen. Fazit: Super dicht, auch bei starkem Regen. Gut, sie ist nicht super atmungsaktiv, aber das sind die meisten anderen im mittleren Preissegment auch nicht und die Aldi-Jacke ist sehr leicht, wenn auch nicht vom Packmaß her optimal, passt aber trotzdem locker in mein Rucksack. Also ich kann die Jacke nur empfehlen!



ich kann dir versichern, dass eine gore xcr nicht atmungsaktiver ist, als eine "wasserdichte und atmungsaktive" aldijacke mit membran. es ist nämlich dieselbe membran. die verarbeitung wird nur nicht so stark kontrolliert (neben einer reihe weiterer unterschiede, wie sie auch bei den hier diskutierten merino-klamotten gibt). das ausgangsmaterial ist aber oftmals identisch. und sofern die jacke mal von aussen nass ist, ist "gore" sowieso fürn arsch. das ist dann so atmungsdicht wie eine plastiktüte 

zum merino-angebot: scheint tatsächlich mehr ein lockangebot gewesen zu sein und nur 1 artikel/größe je filiale (war vor 2 wochen in at und aldi nord das gleiche angebot). qualitativ fand ichs ok (habe selbst mehrere icebreaker-teile und einige andere nonames), nicht so durchdacht/bzw modern geschnitten wie bei den bekannten marken. preislich kommt das dann ja auch hin. man ziehe die horrenden marketingkosten und zusätzlichen händler/markenspannen ab, und schon ist man von 80 auf 18.- 
zur mail: gut. danke. aldi und weiter discounter sind da schon sensibel für solche themen. sie machen sich nur weniger mühe damit. wenn mal was schiefläuft wird das nächste mal ein anderer lieferant genommen. dasläuft da eher pragmatisch ab. kik und co sind da schon nochmal ne andere negativ-liga...


----------



## Schwimmer (25. Dezember 2009)

Machiavelli schrieb:


> Also dass Billiganbieter = Kinder- und Tierquäler,  halte ich ja mal für ein Gerücht. Und PETA als seriöse Quelle anzuführen etwas grenzwertig.
> 
> Was die restlichen Aldi Klamotten angeht, kann ich nur sagen, dass die Qualität für den Preis absolut ok ist. Manche Sachen taugen besser, manche schlechter.
> 
> ...




Bei soviel Dekadenz wird mir übel.

Da finden sich einmal wieder Machiavellismus und Hedonismus zusammen um den persönlichen Mehrwert zu steigern.

Die Vernunft ist die Fähigkeit Erfahrungen und Beobachtungen in Zusammenhang zu bringen um deren Bedeutung zu erkennen und danach zu handeln. Die Vernunft ist somit ein Mittel zur geistigen Reflexion.


----------



## manne (25. Dezember 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6547646&postcount=68

Nach ca. einem Monat Nutzung nochmal ein kleiner Bericht:

Nach der ersten Wäsche (per Hand mit Wollwaschmitel) haben sich die Fasern noch etwas "aufgestellt" und das kratzige Gefühl gesteigert. Abseits des Sport halte ich das nicht lange mit direkten Hautkontakt aus, beim Biken bin ich davon jedoch so abgelenkt, daß ich nur noch die positiven Effekte bemerke.
Die etwas höhere Wasseraufnahme (gegenüber Polyester) ist kein Problem, solange man darüber einigermaßen angepasst (winddicht) gekleidet ist, fühlt man sich immer angenehm.
Gestank kommt tatsächlich auch nach mehrmaligen Tragen nicht auf, allerdings sieht man auf dem schwarzen Material schnell unappetitliche Salzflecken. 
Bin insgesamt zufrieden mit meinem 1. "Merino-Einstieg", auch wenn ich bezüglich Kratzen ein wenig enttäuscht bin.

p.s.
Danke an Donnerknall81 für das Nachhaken wegen Mulesing, das war so ziemlich der einzige wertvolle Beitrag in diesem Thread.


----------



## Ongele (29. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
mein Senf dazu ist,
bei Aldi zahle ich 15 â¬ fÃ¼r eine lage Radhose oder Jacke bei Gore und Co. 150 â¬
alles kommt aus China ( Morgens fÃ¼r Gore (150â¬) Nachts fÃ¼r Aldi (15â¬))
Wenn alle ihr Gehirn einschalten wÃ¼rden, wÃ¼rde es jedem besser gehen!
Wenn alle Regierungen und Banken ( PrÃ¤sidenten und so ) ihr Gehirn einschalten wÃ¼rden.............
WÃ¼rde es der Menschen und Tieren ( Welt ) besser gehen.
Die Warheit ist  GELD regiert die WELT!!!


----------



## Donnerknall81 (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe von ALDI eine kurze Radhose und eine lange, sowie ein t-shirt, langarm Trikot und Jacke.
Und ich ziehs einfach nicht mehr an weils Schrott ist ;-) Mit den Hosen kann ich ned fahren weil mir da der Arsch sowas von weh tut, in der langen läuft mir der Schweiß runter.

T-Shirt ist vom Schnitt her total daneben, und die Jacke ist innerhalb einer halben Stunde patsch nass von innen.

Hab jetzt Teile von Gore und Craft, und wenn ich das so alles miteinander vergleich, kann ich mir wirklich nicht vorstellen, dass das alles vom gleichen Band laufen soll


----------



## gewitterBiker (29. Dezember 2009)

Ongele schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mein Senf dazu ist,
> bei Aldi zahle ich 15  für eine lage Radhose oder Jacke bei Gore und Co. 150 
> alles kommt aus China ( Morgens für Gore (150) Nachts für Aldi (15))
> ...



Apropos Gehirn einschalten...


----------



## Schwimmer (29. Dezember 2009)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Apropos Gehirn einschalten...



Herzlichen Dank !!!

@ongele

Es wäre vielleicht einfacher, wenn Du noch einmal das Thema lesen würdest.

Was bisher geschah:
Es ging darum, dass ein Discounter Merino Unterwäsche zu Tiefstpreisen anbietet und die Frage aufgeworfen wurde, ob bei der Herstellung der Wolle die Merino-Schafe bei lebendigem Leibe die Ohren, Geschlechtsteile abgeschnitten bekommen und ihnen Hautstücke ebenfalls in großen Stücken herausgeschnitten werden um die Gewinnne der Produzenten und der Händler zu maximieren und dem Käufer mit Schleuderpreisen ein Vergnügen zu bereiten.
Dieser Käufer, der sich dann wiederum mit der Differenzbetrag zu anderen nicht so produzierten Waren, sich in der Lage sieht weitere Dinge käuflich zu erwerben.

Die Praktiken - mulesing genannt - kamen, nach Aussage des Unternehmens, das dieses Produkt anbietet nicht zur Anwendung.

Es stellt sich bei dem vernuftbegabten Menschen immer die Frage wie er mit den gewonnenen Einsichten und Erkenntnissen umgeht und welche Entscheidung er dann trifft.

Ich halte es für ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, dass ein Discounter eine GORE-TEX Hose für 15 Euro anbietet.

Ich grüße alle, die sich hemmungslos und ohne tieferen Sinn äußern ...

... auch Gülcan und Dieter ... und so ...

P.s. ... nicht nur das Geld regiert die Welt ...


----------



## Ongele (29. Dezember 2009)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Herzlichen Dank !!!
> 
> @ongele
> 
> ...



Hi,
ich habe Ihn gelesen und habe auch verstanden um was es geht.
Das ein Auto das 5000  neu Kostet mich von A nach B bringt, aber ein Auto das 150000  neu Kostet auch von  A nach B bringt oder?

Aber 

... auch Gülcan und Dieter ... und so ...

machen es mit dem 2 Auto 

Andreas


----------



## Giuliano.B (29. Dezember 2009)

Ja, nur das man mit dem Auto fÃ¼r 5000â¬ eher krank wird..........

Hab mir vorgestern von Falke ein langes Unterhemd gekauft was fein ist, das werde ich mal teste, hat auch ein schweine Geld gekostet und hab beim Ldl mal zwei bestellt. Damt ich durch den Winter komme. Bin mal auf den Vergleich gespannt


----------



## flyingcruiser (30. Dezember 2009)

wird richtig lustig hier. vom halbtoten schaf sind wir schon bei billigen chinesischenautos gelandet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steax (30. Dezember 2009)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Hab mir vorgestern von Falke ein langes Unterhemd gekauft


...und von Crane zu Falke...


----------



## inar. (31. Dezember 2009)

Moin , also zum ersten :

Mulesing kannte ich noch nicht , jetzt ist mir erstmal übel , zum Glück gehe ich jetzt an die frische Luft .  Und ich bin Vegetarier , immerhin etwas ...

Grundsätzlich ist diese ganze China und Billiglohn - Problematik zum Kotzen , insbesondere da es mittlerweile fast keine Möglichkeit mehr gibt dem zu entkommen , der Vergleich zwischen Adidas und aldi zeigt das .

Da ich selber im Textilbereich arbeite ( allerdings auf Naturfasern zu 90 % verzichte ) kann ich noch was zum Rohmaterial sagen .  Grade bei Wolle ist der Herstellungsprozess aufwendig und wichtig , und genau wie zB. bei Baumwolle ist die Länge der schlußendlich verarbeiteten Fasern entscheidend für die Qualität des Kleidungsstücks , das äussert sich in den Eigenschaften , der Haltbarkeit , Formtreue und Passform .   bei den ganzen Produkten aus Fernost dürft ihr davon ausgehen das dem Rohstoff mit jeder Menge Chemie nachgeholfen wird ,   so können auch Faseranteile zu Bekleidung verarbeitet werden die vor 20 Jahren nur als Sitzpolster genutzt wurden .  
Das dieser Prozess natürlich zu Lasten des Verbrauchers , aber auch zu Lasten der Umwelt und der Arbeiter in China geht ist ganz natürlich . 

Hier liegt ja naturgemäss die Quelle des Preisvorteils , und seit 40 Jahren lagern "deutsche" Marken ihre Fertigung immer weiter aus , nur die Billiglohnländer wechseln dabei ...

http://www.spacejunks.com


----------



## Solemn (13. Januar 2010)

Hoi,

ich bekenne mich mal... Ich habe sie gekauft. Auch wenn die Haltbarkeit und Passform wahrschienlich nicht vergleichbar sein wird mit Falke, Odlo und anderen "Qualitätsmarken" ( das soll jetzt keine Ironie darstellen, normalerweise bin ich auchh eher bei den teureren Produkten zu finden als bei Aldi), dachte ich mir für 15.- kann man's mal probieren... Allerdings in erster Linie zum Ski-Fahren da ich doch eher Schön-Wetter-Biker bin 

Ergebniss 4 Tage bei ca. -15°C
Ich weiß nicht, für welche Temperaturbereiche die Crane Sache gedacht sind, auf jeden Fall waren sie im Vergleich zu  Falke Unterwäsche (Funktionsmembran, keine Ahnung was genau), die irgendwie als "middle" bezeichnet ist, gefühlt wärmer. Und das bei einem "kurzen" Unterhemd im Vergleich zu einem langen Falke. (Drüber waren ein als Ski-Shirt "missbrauchtes" PearlIzumi Fleece-Longsleve und ne Ski-Jacke).
Passform geht an die Falke. Wobei mich beim Ski-Fahren die ein oder andere Wulst net stört, solange es nicht im Stiefel ist. Aber da ist Crane etwas "labbriger".
Geruchsentwicklung wieder für Crane... Ist aber evtl auch nur generell der Vorteil Merino gegen Synthetik, außerdem war das für die Crane der erste Einsatz. Mal sehen, wie sich das weiter entwickelt. 

Alles in allem, ich find sie ok, für den Preis habe ich nicht mehr erwartet. Zum Biken wegen der Passform vllt nicht uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen, für klassischen Wintersport taugt's allemal. 

Über die Preispolitik und die Einsparpotenziale der "Billig-Hersteller" mag ich mich jetzt nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen. Aber auch Spyder hat im Label "Made in Thailand" stehen. Und die T-Shirts die ich mir vor zwei Jahren auf der Khao San in Bangkok für umgerechnet Cent-Beträge erstanden habe, sind noch besser in Form als Hilfiger-Polos aus dem gleichen Zeitraumen. Gekocht wird doch überall nur mit Wasser. Klar stehen bei Assos, Gore, etc. noch einiges an F&I-Kosten mit auf dem Preisschild, aber der ich gehe einfachmal naiv davon aus, dass auch die Marge entsprechend höher sein wird. Und ob's der Familie der Näherin zum Leben reicht darf imho bei allen bezweifelt werden.

my 2c

Solemn


----------



## ilex (14. Januar 2010)

inar. schrieb:


> und genau wie zB. bei Baumwolle ist die Länge der schlußendlich verarbeiteten Fasern



ja, aber kein Schwein wirbt damit, noch gibt es da Normen für Verbraucher. Und auf eine Marke zu vertrauen wäre der größte Blödsinn. Qualität ist kein Verkaufsargument mehr, vorzeitiger Verschleiß generiert ein schnelles Folgegeschäft.


----------

